# Inline Coolant Heater



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone looked into an inline coolant heater yet? I have a pan heater, but with it hitting -20 C here, I can remote start twice in the mornings and the vehicle is still pretty cold. My 10 minute commute to work doesn't even bring the car to temperature.

Also park too far away at work for remote start to work, so if I could fit a coolant heater in I would be golden.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

At -20, I would be happy that the car even start... lol

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

The remote start temp is set to low to actually do anything in the winter. If you have obd11 or vcds you can change the remote start temp. Default temp is set to 22 Celsius. I changed mine to high and now it actually does something.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> At -20, I would be happy that the car even start... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Last 2 other VW/Audi start no problem in the winter. -20 Celsius is regular in Canada. -20 to -40 happens here and there. The car doesn’t like starting at though’s temps, but I’ve never had a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Oh celsius degrees... i was thinking Fahrenheit...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Oh celsius degrees... i was thinking Fahrenheit...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


C to F is kinda hard to understand.. -20 C is -4 F, -30 C is -22 F and -40 C is -40 F. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

sickify said:


> Anyone looked into an inline coolant heater yet? I have a pan heater, but with it hitting -20 C here, I can remote start twice in the mornings and the vehicle is still pretty cold. My 10 minute commute to work doesn't even bring the car to temperature.
> 
> Also park too far away at work for remote start to work, so if I could fit a coolant heater in I would be golden.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



That sounds like the exact weather that heated seats are made for. 

I can think of two general ways to attack the issue:
a) you mentioned an alternate way to warm the coolant. Either electric or routing hot exhaust past it.
b) nd electric cabin heater. there are quite a few small ones on the market or wire up a few spare batteries and an inverter to power up a larger one. for home use.

For the home-use hack I'd get an extra car battery or two and tie them down in the trunk wired in parallel (12V and more current). Connect up the inverter and a 12v to 12v battery charger so that when the car is running it can charge the secondary heater battery.The heater won't be able to run down the main car battery for engine starting this way either since the two systems have a one-way "valve" with the 12v charger coupling between them.
I used such a setup for a horse trailer that ran from its own battery and charged from the 12V line from the tow vehicle when present, but the trailer could never back-feed power to the car.

With b), all the heat you generate is going to the cabin. With a coolant heater a lot (most, initially) of the heat your put into the engine will soak into the block or be dispersed into the outside air so even on a 10 minute drive I don't think you'd see much benefit.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

blitz869 said:


> The remote start temp is set to low to actually do anything in the winter. If you have obd11 or vcds you can change the remote start temp. Default temp is set to 22 Celsius. I changed mine to high and now it actually does something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are confused. What you mention is the interior heater set temperature. The OP wants to get the cooling system temperature warmer faster.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

I know a lot of TDI guys use Zerostart coolant heaters. May be a route to go.


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

Bullitt_TDI said:


> I know a lot of TDI guys use Zerostart coolant heaters. May be a route to go.


I will need to go and this out for the last 2 weeks it’s been crazy out here!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been thinking about a coolant heater also. My VW dealer said there is nothing that VW makes but I might ask them if they can research aftermarket options. (So they can do it and warranty on everything can stay good). 

In this -20°F weather it takes the Tiguan forever to warm up. It'd be good if it had a little help. 

It can't be that hard to install a coolant heater. It should be as simple as tapping into the coolant line near the radiator. I think.. hmm. 

Too bad we can't get Webasto gasoline powered heaters in North America. Instead they give us keyless remote start to warm up the car. Lol. What a waste. 

The good (and bad) part of the new Tiguan is that it uses 0W-20 oil. Great for cold winter cold starts. I've had no issues starting except from a weak battery once.. The only bad part I worry about with 0W-20 is longevity and summer performance. Not the most ideal oil for those conditions. But oh well. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> .....The only bad part I worry about with 0W-20 is longevity and summer performance. Not the most ideal oil for those conditions. But oh well......


So, where is your evidence of this? Can you show us any expert that indicates the weight oil is not suitable for hot conditions? Interesting Fact: This is not the 60s.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> I've been thinking about a coolant heater also. My VW dealer said there is nothing that VW makes but I might ask them if they can research aftermarket options. (So they can do it and warranty on everything can stay good).
> 
> In this -20°F weather it takes the Tiguan forever to warm up. It'd be good if it had a little help.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you've talked to your dealer about this yet?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Not exactly what you're looking for but may be worth researching. Search for standheizung and benzin (yours is gas, correct) and webasto (or not -they may not be the manufacturer for mk2) and tiguan. They've been supplying these parking heaters to VW for years. My guess is that if you fit one there's an option in the remote start adaptations for it too, not just for heating the coolant to stay warm while standing.

THIS is for a mk1 tiguan, but a bit of searching you may be able to find the mk2 version - I'm sure there must be one.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

PATVW said:


> I will need to go and this out for the last 2 weeks it’s been crazy out here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious what your commute looks like and what you are seeing temperature wise.

It was -31c here today, and after 25 minutes of driving, coolant was almost at 90, but just a hair off.

As soon as I park the car but keep it running the coolant starts to cool. A 15 minute idle drops me down to under a quarter on the scale.

Also remote starting twice, so 20 minutes doesn't even get the coolant temperature to move off the lowest mark. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sickify said:


> .....Also remote starting twice, so 20 minutes doesn't even get the coolant temperature to move off the lowest mark....


Because the engine is not under any load. Driving it would be a much better way to warm it up.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

blitz869 said:


> The remote start temp is set to low to actually do anything in the winter. If you have obd11 or vcds you can change the remote start temp. Default temp is set to 22 Celsius. I changed mine to high and now it actually does something.


Using VCDS I wonder where this function would be located...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

sickify said:


> My 10 minute commute to work doesn't even bring the car to temperature.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


That can't be good. How about putting the transmission into manual mode and keeping it in a lower gear to keep the revs up a little during your commute?


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> That can't be good. How about putting the transmission into manual mode and keeping it in a lower gear to keep the revs up a little during your commute?


I drive in snow mode right now, which keeps the revs pretty low, still only heating up to a quarter on the gauge on my commute.

As soon as I park at work, the coolant temp drops pretty quick. The heated seat keeps me going haha.

I usually arrive to work 25 minutes early, can't get in the building that early, and have to arrive that early in case there is a train in my commute.

Sitting in a cold car sucks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

